# 01201 ABS Pump Voltage Supply error, please help!



## norkle (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, I am new here, great forum and hope someone can help. I have a 04 Seat Ibiza which is basically a Polo with a Seat badge, it has developed a fault and the ABS light is on.

01201 ABS Pump Voltage Supply error, I have tried to find some things I can check before taking it to somewhere with a better diagnostic machine but am not getting far. From what I have seen it could be the ABS controller, the pump or just a loose wire. Anyone had a similar problem? Where is the controller? can I access it to check the wiring? Any other ideas?

Cheers


----------

